# 2 Premiere 4's and 1 Premiere XL



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

I am selling 3 of my 4 Tivo's on eBay. Each have lifetime service as well as extended warranties. I have them listed as auctions and buy it now.

Here are the links:

Tivo Premiere 4 (1)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141053090709?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Tivo Premiere 4 (2)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141053092677?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Tivo Premiere XL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141053061665?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Does 4 mean 4 tuners or series 4, which I guess all Premieres are.
Still doing my research but I still get confused when I just see a 4. 
sorry if stupid newbie ??


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

gigaguy said:


> Does 4 mean 4 tuners...


Exactly. 


gigaguy said:


> ...series 4, which I guess all Premieres are.


Also correct.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, but does that clarify my question for the items listed? are they 4 tuners? I looked at the auctions, couldn't tell there either. I know the 3rd was is a 2 tuner.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

gigaguy said:


> Thanks, but does that clarify my question for the items listed? are they 4 tuners? I looked at the auctions, couldn't tell there either. I know the 3rd was is a 2 tuner.


TiVo Premiere 4 = 4 TUNERS

TiVo Premiere XL = 2 TUNERS

You are correct, that specific information is not included in the auction descriptions.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Premiere is a line of Series 4 Tivos. There is 5 different models, identified by their model models with "TCD"

Premiere 2 tuners, works with OTA, analog cable, digital cable.
TCD746320, with a 320GB drive
TCD746500, with a 500GB drive
TCD748000, with a 1TB drive (Premiere XL)

Premiere 4, 4 tuners, only works with digital cable.
TCD750500, with a 500GB drive
TCD758250, with a 2TB drive. (Premiere XL4)

I think I got it all right.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

$50 shipping? Are you shipping them in cement boxes?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> $50 shipping? Are you shipping them in cement boxes?


Ground shipping is easily $30 for shipping across country with insurance and an adult signature.
At least that is around what my used TiVos cost to ship from the east Coast to the West coast. Then you have to also buy a box and packing materials.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, but you can put in your zip code, the method of shipment, the package weight, and eBay will calculate the actual shipping from your zip to the buyer's zip. Putting a $50 shipping fee basically kills all sales to anywhere within 1000 miles, unless the bids don't go very high.

I always save the boxes my TiVos come in, so I can use them to ship when I sell.


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

Anytime I sell anything from eBay, I use my local UPS store who professionally pack everything for me. So, the cost includes both the shipping as well as their fees.

But, I have removed these items from eBay. There's a long story which I'll share in one of the other forums but essentially I tried out the X1 system from Comcast. It was a freaking disaster.


----------

